# 7 Speed gearbox ?



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Chaps,
Do you think the GT-R would benefit from a 7 speed gearbox ?. If 5th gear was a bit lower, then 6th and 7th were then spaced out slightly, to pull over 200mph ?. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the GTR would benefit having an extra cog as it will definitely be smoother for everyday drives. I'm comparing this to the audi DSG...

Not sure about track use though.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes much better better, at the top end it needs it.


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

The GTR can have a 7 speed gearbox. Glenn from Dodson has already said that theoretically reverse could be removed to make room for a 7th gear.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not so sure it needs it tbh....I think it cruises really nice in 6th and 6th is also good for 208mph (speedo):thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The addition of gears is normally offset by the reduction in size of the previous items, as per the evo 6 speed boxes - would you really want to risk having a weaker box for the sake of a 'gimmick' gear?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> The addition of gears is normally offset by the reduction in size of the previous items, as per the evo 6 speed boxes - would you really want to risk having a weaker box for the sake of a 'gimmick' gear?


Very good point, would sooner 6 robust gears than 7 weak smaller cogs


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

paparazzi said:


> The GTR can have a 7 speed gearbox. Glenn from Dodson has already said that theoretically reverse could be removed to make room for a 7th gear.


But how would you park?:runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> But how would you park?:runaway:


I could explain toni, but it would be pointless as you are a girl and involves 'reverse parking' (i'll explain that term when I have more time) 

:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> But how would you park?:runaway:


There's the makings of a joke in there but I'm not going to be the one who mentions (some, not all) women drivers and drive through parking spaces:chuckle:

It doesn't need 7 gears to be honest. If it had 7 gears out of the factory it would be more for economy/emissions purposes than hauling it to over 200mph.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

weather they are week or strong is another question. 

Like the 458 or the new m5, 7 gears would really help even on cruse. 
splitting the ratios more would give more controlled acceleration.

0-250 km/h : Nissan GT-R 635 cv - YouTube

watch what happens after 130kph and this is tuned


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Impossible said:


> weather they are week or strong is another question.
> 
> Like the 458 or the new m5, 7 gears would really help even on cruse.
> splitting the ratios more would give more controlled acceleration.
> ...


Well using that logic, my mountain bike has 28, lets get a box which has that many :smokin:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Well using that logic, my mountain bike has 28, lets get a box which has that many :smokin:


i'm sorry how did you get from what i said to assuming i meant the more gears the better. I was only talking about 1 extra gear. Something a few manufactures have already taken up.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The GTR needs a 7th gear.


It always falls behind in top speed runs, against Porsche, ZR1 and other cars alike.

The current 6 speed gear ratios in the GTR seem to be very short, hence the 6th is not long enough to push it a bit further when it comes to top speed runs.

Here are some examples:

The GTR always does well at lower speeds, but falls behind when the speed builds up, it's one of it's weakness.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Impossible said:


> i'm sorry how did you get from what i said to assuming i meant the more gears the better. I was only talking about 1 extra gear. Something a few manufactures have already taken up.


The one extra gear you talk about is more like 2 extra gears compared to conventional gearboxes.

Ok as DSG gearboxes evolve and gearchanges speed up, it may well become feasible to have more gears in the box, but at what price (increased weight? decresed strength?)

Obviously my analogy of 28 gears was to the extreme, but you get my point I'm sure


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> The GTR needs a 7th gear. It always falls behind in top speed runs, against Porsche, ZR1 and other cars alike. The current 6 speed gear ratios in the GTR seem to be very short, hence the 6th is not long enough to push it a bit further when it comes to top speed runs. Here are some examples: The GTR always does well at lower speeds, but falls behind when the speed builds up, it's one of it's weakness.


 So changing the gearbox ratios would not achieve this? Have the above cars got 7 gears? Diff ration considerations??


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Cheeky lot, clearly I left myself open when I intended sarcasm, LOL.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Cheeky lot, clearly I left myself open when I intended sarcasm, LOL.


The last thing you want to do is leave yourself open with us lot around


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> The one extra gear you talk about is more like 2 extra gears compared to conventional gearboxes.


Who mentioned conventional gearboxes. Its a thread about a 7 speed gear box for a gt-r that normally has 6 gears? Does not matter how you spin it its still 1 extra gear. 



MIKEGTR said:


> Ok as DSG gearboxes evolve and gearchanges speed up, it may well become feasible to have more gears in the box, but at what price (increased weight? decresed strength?)


It may be feasible, are you kidding? its already been done and done well e.g. 458. The gearbox runs higher bhp then the gt-r. The FF runs 660bhp. 



MIKEGTR said:


> Obviously my analogy of 28 gears was to the extreme, but you get my point I'm sure


No I dont. You just digging a grave trying to justify your self.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> So changing the gearbox ratios would not achieve this? Have the above cars got 7 gears? Diff ration considerations??


You have answered your own question, course you can.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> So changing the gearbox ratios would not achieve this? Have the above cars got 7 gears? Diff ration considerations??


Tell that to the people who designed the Veyron. They would have saved a bunch on design and development.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Impossible said:


> Who mentioned conventional gearboxes. Its a thread about a 7 speed gear box for a gt-r that normally has 6 gears? Does not matter how you spin it its still 1 extra gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl ok mate good one :blahblah::blahblah:

All I ask Nissan to do is to take into consideration all the questions about warranty claims that we will have to endure on here if they do make a 7 speed


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> It always falls behind in top speed runs, against Porsche, ZR1 and other cars alike.


It's not the gears that make it slower, it's just a slower car at those speeds. In the example video you showed, the 599, GT2 and ZR1 all have 6 speed gearboxes.......


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Impossible said:


> Tell that to the people who designed the Veyron. They would have saved a bunch on design and development.


This is the most pathetic thread in the 35 section and thats really saying something!! :GrowUp:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Guy said:


> It's not the gears that make it slower, it's just a slower car at those speeds. In the example video you showed, the 599, GT2 and ZR1 all have 6 speed gearboxes.......


exactly


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Guy said:


> It's not the gears that make it slower, it's just a slower car at those speeds. In the example video you showed, the 599, GT2 and ZR1 all have 6 speed gearboxes.......


lol your missing the point. Yes they all have 6 speed gearboxes but with different ratios. The gt-r has a better lower speed gear setup then the others. What we are saying is a 7th gear would help out where its apparently lacking compared to the others in the video. 

I'm not saying it's the only limiting factor but it would help.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Guy said:


> It's not the gears that make it slower, it's just a slower car at those speeds. In the example video you showed, the 599, GT2 and ZR1 all have 6 speed gearboxes.......


Yes they do, I know that, but different ratios I presume.

I wouldn't have thought a ZR1 has the same gear ratios as the GTR.

It seems to have longer gear ratios.


In the video against the GT2 and 599 it loses because of power difference as you said.

But why do you think it falls behind to a less powerful ZR1 in the firs video? At higher speeds the less powerful ZR1 pulls away.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Yes they do, I know that, but different ratios I presume.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought a ZR1 has the same gear ratios as the GTR.
> 
> ...


less powerful ZR1? the ZR1 has 638bhp , Gt-R has 485. ohhh sorry edit 1st video.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

How many times a year do people go over 160mph really? Not often for a standard-ish car. Acelleration from 0/slow speed - 120mph is far more relevant day to day. I would never, ever notice any benefits of a 7th gear (economy?)

If the gtr had been designed with top speed in mind, it would look more similar to that Nissan Batwing concept le mans racer. And yes, probably 8 gears, a parachute and the turning circle of an oil tanker.

Maybe an 8 second drag queen would benefit...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone else is suggesting a 7 speed box here too, for reasons they've explained.

:-/


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162182-only-thing-youd-change-gtr-3.html


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Someone else is suggesting a 7 speed box here too, for reasons they've explained.
> 
> :-/
> 
> ...


Ok and here's someone explaining why it wouldn't be a good idea:

Increase in weight and decrease in strength.

Do u not think that Nissan would not have looked at this already, or do u think they just had a 'punt' at the ratios?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Ok and here's someone explaining why it wouldn't be a good idea:
> 
> Increase in weight and decrease in strength.
> 
> Do u not think that Nissan would not have looked at this already, or do u think they just had a 'punt' at the ratios?


They definitely took a punt to make this thing in the first place :chuckle:

Regardless of 7 speed or not, their gearboxes were breaking anyway


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nissan probably looked at a 7 speed design at the drawing board stage and binned the idea when they calculated a slower time at the ring, lol


----------

